# Disappearing recording



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

The show just disappeared after the recoding, I knew it was recording because I was on that channel for a brief moment. After it's done, I could not find it anymore. It was not in the HISTORY, nor in the DVR menu. The Schedule showed that it was done but I can't find the show.

BTW this is a 625.

Any one had the same experience?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 522 has done that a couple times. Very irritating


----------



## rurso (Dec 9, 2004)

I've got a philips 708 and with these dvrs you have to read to see where it goes after recording. Sometimes I will record and have it go to my dvd recorder but it will also save it,don't know about the model you mentioned-but you have to read. Its hard to tell someone what to do without detailed info on the way you recarded it,people can only guess what you did.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Why do you assume it was something these people did? It makes far more sense, based on Dish history, to conclude it was the fault of the Dish DVR's, _not _ operator error.


----------



## rurso (Dec 9, 2004)

garypen said:


> Why do you assume it was something these people did? It makes far more sense, based on Dish history, to conclude it was the fault of the Dish DVR's, _not _ operator error.


 I presume your talking to me. I don't care if its Dish's,DTV's or a DVR you go out and purchase. The operating procedures are a little different for different DVR's and you must read and play with them. He said "The show just disappeared after the recoding" , right there that tells me he don't have it set up right. My son set mine up he is better with electronic devices like this than I am. He also don't read instructions. I got the thing to record and record to a DVD recorder but the DVR on its own will keep recording other programs,so I called DTV it it was something in the choices he made to record. These DVR's aren't as simple as they say-you have to play with them and reading will minimize some of the errors.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

rurso said:


> I've got a philips 708 and with these dvrs you have to read to see where it goes after recording. Sometimes I will record and have it go to my dvd recorder but it will also save it,don't know about the model you mentioned-but you have to read. Its hard to tell someone what to do without detailed info on the way you recarded it,people can only guess what you did.


You don't have to guess if you have a 522 and/or 625.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

quietguy said:


> You don't have to guess if you have a 522 and/or 625.


lol....here come the add on comments about the other DVR models.....now come on folks. This does happen with the E* PVR's once in a while (I think it's happened to me twice on my 721, never on the 508), but some folks act like it's a chronic problem, which it isn't.

Why is it that just about everyone seems to agree that the TIVO's have a very slow EPG ALL the time, but it rarely gets mentioned when people are touting how great Tivo's are???? It's because people like Tivo's overall and they accept the slow EPG.....that's the way I feel about the 721, there are little problems, but overall I think it's a great box. My 508 NEVER has problems, but I still prefer my dual tuner 721.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, and you read all the info and it still does it. I like my 721, also. One time it said all my recordings were gone. Not true. Just rebooted and there they were.

I wonder if Tivo is sending out new books with the latest upgrade.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

finniganps said:


> lol....here come the add on comments about the other DVR models.....now come on folks. This does happen with the E* PVR's once in a while (I think it's happened to me twice on my 721, never on the 508), but some folks act like it's a chronic problem, which it isn't.
> 
> Why is it that just about everyone seems to agree that the TIVO's have a very slow EPG ALL the time, but it rarely gets mentioned when people are touting how great Tivo's are???? It's because people like Tivo's overall and they accept the slow EPG.....that's the way I feel about the 721, there are little problems, but overall I think it's a great box. My 508 NEVER has problems, but I still prefer my dual tuner 721.


Why do people always get offended when dish DVR's flaws are being discussed?

This is the first time that I had this problem since I got 625 just over a month ago. I did not know what happened so I posted here for help (BTW I DID reboot) with no intension to complain.

I have SA TiVO, it's good but not perfect. I can think many areas that is less favorable than DVR (soft padding, channel changing and 30min buffer, single tuner), but it does what DVR is supposed to do well.

I like my TiVO, but now I like 625 more, that's why my TiVO is sitting there recording my activity with the 625 nowadays. :lol:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

quietguy said:


> Why do people always get offended when dish DVR's flaws are being discussed?


I think that when one has a problem with *ANY* DVR (or other receiver) it ought to be discussed but quite often when a DISH model is mentioned it turns into a DISH bashing thread and often leads to posts filled with half-truths and outright lies. Quite often the DirecTV dealers then jump in and post more untruths about DISH equipment just to push their agenda. And then there are others that jump in and post about problems that they had three years ago and discuss bugs (or give misinformation) about things that were corrected years ago (Haller is often guilty of that).

This board is not a friendly place to discuss DISH anymore because problems can no longer be logically discussed without someone calling DISH's software (and hardware) inferior and bug ridden. That just isn't fair and is a long way from what the real truth is.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

A little sensitive there Bill. Nobody has done any Dish bashing on this thread...yet. Quietguy had a problem with his events disappearing after recording, something that indeed _does _happen with Dish DVR's. (It has happened on my own 510 and 721, and has happened to others in this thread.) Rurso illogically assumed it was the original poster's fault, and I pointed out the illogic of his assumption. I think quietguy got it right when he spoke about how easily people get offended when Dish flaws are discussed. Sheesh.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

garypen said:


> ...I think quietguy got it right when he spoke about how easily people get offended when Dish flaws are discussed. Sheesh.


And the same crowd is always there to bash Dish at every opportunity.

Give it a rest, Gary, and let some others do the Dish bashing for a change.


----------



## rurso (Dec 9, 2004)

garypen said:


> A little sensitive there Bill. Nobody has done any Dish bashing on this thread...yet. Quietguy had a problem with his events disappearing after recording, something that indeed _does _happen with Dish DVR's. (It has happened on my own 510 and 721, and has happened to others in this thread.) Rurso illogically assumed it was the original poster's fault, and I pointed out the illogic of his assumption. I think quietguy got it right when he spoke about how easily people get offended when Dish flaws are discussed. Sheesh.


 I did not illogically assume anything-you know what happens whe you do that. He didn't post enough info for one. He did not say if it was his first recording,therefore I presummed it may not be set up right. I sub to DTV and have no problems recording or recording to my DVD recorder. I have a 510 that my son uses and he has no problem recording from Dish. So I don't see the problem being Dish. I don't know, you prove it to me then I'll believe you-those are my "logical" explanations. Don't take this the wrong was I'm not trying to start any thing here,just trying to learn more-sorry if anyone is offended by my posts.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Mikey said:


> And the same crowd is always there to bash Dish at every opportunity.
> 
> Give it a rest, Gary, and let some others do the Dish bashing for a change.


Give what a rest? Rational discourse? Nobody has bashed Dish in this thread, as of yet. (For those that think post #4 was bashing, well...they've got some issues they need to deal with.)


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

garypen said:


> Give what a rest? Rational discourse? Nobody has bashed Dish in this thread, as of yet. (For those that think post #4 was bashing, well...they've got some issues they need to deal with.)


I have to agree with Gary. There is no bashing of Dish.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

quietguy said:


> I have to agree with Gary. There is no bashing of Dish.


Bob H or boba will be along shortly I'm sure....


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Bob H or boba will be along shortly I'm sure....


 Boy - I must be slipping. Not even an honorable mention as a E* basher.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I think that when one has a problem with *ANY* DVR (or other receiver) it ought to be discussed but quite often when a DISH model is mentioned it turns into a DISH bashing thread and often leads to posts filled with half-truths and outright lies. Quite often the DirecTV dealers then jump in and post more untruths about DISH equipment just to push their agenda. And then there are others that jump in and post about problems that they had three years ago and discuss bugs (or give misinformation) about things that were corrected years ago (Haller is often guilty of that).
> 
> This board is not a friendly place to discuss DISH anymore because problems can no longer be logically discussed without someone calling DISH's software (and hardware) inferior and bug ridden. That just isn't fair and is a long way from what the real truth is.


Bill has nice rose colored glasses Any company who reperatedly releases poorly tested software thaty hoses subs boxes deserves the negative attention.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Bill has nice rose colored glasses Any company who reperatedly releases poorly tested software thaty hoses subs boxes deserves the negative attention.


Now we have some DISH bashing and the usual asinine remark by Haller that I am wearing rose color glasses (I NEVER once said that DISH has completely bug free software).

To say that DISH "repeatedly releases poorly tested software that hoses subs boxes" is a pure lie and Haller knows it. It is remarks like that (that go unchallenged by the administrators) that really piss a lot of us off. People ought to be held accountable for their lies and misinformation.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

garypen said:


> A little sensitive there Bill.


You missed the whole point of my post. My point was that this will turn into another UNJUSTIFIED DISH bashing thread (which it has). Just about everytime a DISH product is discussed that happens. Some people on this board will no longer allow a logical discussion about a problem without making some statement that is not entirely true or, in the case of some, something that is an outright lie (and then the usual bashers jump in "just for the fun of it").

And, as I mentioned in another thread, if this (unjustified bashing) was happening with DirecTV products I would be defending them.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Bill has nice rose colored glasses Any company who reperatedly releases poorly tested software thaty hoses subs boxes deserves the negative attention.


The best part about these comments are that Bob H KEEPS subscribing to Dish. Some folks just like to complain and won't change their circumstances...There's always a reason why too..


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bill R said:


> To say that DISH "repeatedly releases poorly tested software that hoses subs boxes" is a pure lie and Haller knows it.


I disagree. I've been around this game a LONG time, and overall, maybe 70% of E* software releases (across all DVR models) are OK. that means that 30% of them cause trouble.

Unacceptable.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> I disagree. I've been around this game a LONG time, and overall, maybe 70% of E* software releases (across all DVR models) are OK. that means that 30% of them cause trouble.


Right. Anyone can pull numbers out of their ass (which you clearly did) but you have nothing to back them up. Do you really think that if 30 percent of the DVR software releases cause trouble (and you didn't define what you mean by trouble) that DISH would have 11 million customers (most of the new ones getting DVRs)? I think your number is AT LEAST 60 times too high but, like you, I have no way to prove that (just MHO).

This is what I mean by unjustified DISH bashing. Make up numbers and post it as fact and expect everyone to believe it. Sorry Simon, some of us just aren't about to believe your line of BS numbers.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bill R said:


> You missed the whole point of my post. My point was that this will turn into another UNJUSTIFIED DISH bashing thread (which it has). Just about everytime a DISH product is discussed that happens. Some people on this board will no longer allow a logical discussion about a problem without making some statement that is not entirely true or, in the case of some, something that is an outright lie (and then the usual bashers jump in "just for the fun of it").
> 
> And, as I mentioned in another thread, if this (unjustified bashing) was happening with DirecTV products I would be defending them.


I understood your point completely. It was just wrong, at the time. Your comment was unjustified and unnecessary, as there was no bashing at that point. You only added the fuel that Bob gladly set afire.

At this point his is still the sole Dish bashing post in this thread. (Simon's is a pretty factual observation leading to a reasonable conclusion.) OTOH, there are a lot of Dish-defending posts. Kind of strange, don't you think?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Everyone needs to COMPARE D software upgrades with E ones....

Compare the number of complaints, espically repeatable ones where lots of people complain, like that last 721 upgrade.

I remain a E sub, since the package choice and price are very good. Tech support has also been very good, and I have that lifetime sky angel subscription.

My only beef is software.....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I remain a E sub, since the package choice and price are very good. Tech support has also been very good, and I have that lifetime sky angel subscription.
> 
> My only beef is software.....


Your only beef is software??? You complain about DISH's fees, complain about the way the company is being run and, generally, say that DISH can't do anything right (at least that is how it comes across on the boards).

You also fail to mention your "little secret" - you are getting the out of area networks (because you lie to DISH about your true service location) that you would never be able to get if you went to DirecTV or switched to cable.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Your only beef is software??? You complain about DISH's fees, complain about the way the company is being run and, generally, say that DISH can't do anything right (at least that is how it comes across on the boards).
> 
> You also fail to mention your "little secret" - you are getting the out of area networks (because you lie to DISH about your true service location) that you would never be able to get if you went to DirecTV or switched to cable.


OK, who here thinks the fees are a good idea? Espically the PER BOX DVR fee?

My concern for how its being run, is directly related to DVR software troubles.. 

I never said they cant do anything right. Not my previoous posts, CSR support is pretty good, and I should know, given my troubles in the past. If software were as good a my CSR experiences I would be a happy camper 

Package prices and channel selection is another brite spot 

Others here have moved, so what? If they pay their $ and get what they want. E doesnt care, why should you? 

Frankly Bill you MUST have a insider friend in the software department, since you get so upset on this one area.

I dont understand, you appear to enjoy our exchanges, and if readers look back yu baited me to comment.

I havent forgot YOUR lost locals, where your original dishplayers would lose your locals apparently because of a software issue.remember how frustrating that was?


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

Bill R said:


> You also fail to mention your "little secret" - you are getting the out of area networks (because you lie to DISH about your true service location) that you would never be able to get if you went to DirecTV or switched to cable.


I think they can if they want to with D*. :smoking:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob H - I just don't no what to say about your comments. It appears that your only criteria is price Bob. There is NO other logical explanation I can think of for WHY you stay with Dish when it is clear to EVERYONE that you are one of the most disatisfied Dish customers (except for price and SOME CSR's) that exists. Numerous folks have shown that for just about every package (except the lowest package) that Direct is either cheaper or within a couple dollars per month of Dish. With as much disatisfaction that you've expressed over the years about Dish, I just don't understand why you stay with them. Is it really worth a couple bucks per month savings to stay???


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Frankly Bill you MUST have a insider friend in the software department, since you get so upset on this one area.


I ought to keep track of the number of times I have told you this: * I don't have any insider friends in the software department.*

You just can't understand that I am just sticking up for DISH because, I feel, that you (and a few others) are being VERY unfair in some of your statements. You, in some cases, have resorted to outright lies and your attacks on DISH's programming staff are nowhere near what the truth is. As a person that can't write a single post without spelling and other errors you should be the last person in the world that is so critical of another's work. To an educated person you come across as a person that is either too lazy (or too stupid) to proof read your posts and use a spell checker. Yet you spend a great deal of your time being over critical of others (DISH's software engineers) that really are trying hard. I think that you are not really smart enough to understand how difficult programming is and that is a big part of your problem.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I havent forgot YOUR lost locals, where your original dishplayers would lose your locals apparently because of a software issue.remember how frustrating that was?


Yes, but it happened several years ago and has been long since fixed. This is another really bad habit you have. You keep bringing up problems that were fixed a long time ago. Again, I think that it just reflects how you live the rest of your life too (making a big deal of old problems and failing to move on).


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Others here have moved, so what? If they pay their $ and get what they want. E doesnt care, why should you?


DISH does care. And if you don't believe me tell them where your service address really is and see how fast you lose those distance networks. The fact is you are lying to get something you are not legally entiled to receive.

And just because other people are doing it doesn't make it O.K. (or legal).


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

Bill R said:


> DISH does care. And if you don't believe me tell them where your service address really is and see how fast you lose those distance networks. The fact is you are lying to get something you are not legally entiled to receive.
> 
> And just because other people are doing it doesn't make it O.K. (or legal).


I don't want to get into the middle of this. But, do you know that if you have DHA that your package start at $31.99, regardless whether you are qualified for local or not?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill has posted about his E insiders. he trys to protect them.

Ignoere me and bill, now go compare the number of software troubles after a upgrade...

now which company has more bug reports? D tivo or E?

I rest my case.....

Beta testers have reported bugs, that get released anyway. E doesnt care


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> E doesnt care


If E* didn't care they wouldn't be working so hard to make their service (including their software) better.

Haller, you can say whatever you want but for every one of you who believes that "E doesn't care" there are thousands of us that know better and really enjoy their service. And if you think that E* doesn't care why do you continue to pay them all that money every month? You are the one that is really coming across as "not very smart" for doing that.

This thread really needs to be closed. It just is rehashing the same things that have been discussed dozens of times before. "Haller hates DISH"; I think everyone knows that by now.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bill R said:


> This thread really needs to be closed. It just is rehashing the same things that have been discussed dozens of times before. "Haller hates DISH"; I think everyone knows that by now.


You know, Bill. The thread was fine until you started up with your unnecessary defense of Dish, which only instigated Bob into his bashing mode.

And, Bob, finnigan is right. DirecTV is priced roughly the same as Dish. They even offer more English language channels. And, you can no doubt get your distants using the same "moving" technique. Why not go for it? The two-tuner DirecTivo is supposed to be a helluva DVR.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Others have said that with the SHERVA update you cant get your LIL AND distants
Plus I finally managed with myself as the tree climber to remove most of a tree that blocked D it took 2 days and was in the power line. clean up took a week, my 8 horsepower chipper did a great job. Were just a few months from paying off our mortage and my wife is interested in high def. we will never be without all DBRs in our home.

So I am waiting till the mortage is zero, and D should have their new DVR box out by then.

Verizon is wiring our neighborhood for fibre

by fall there will be LOTS of choices!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

garypen said:


> You know, Bill. The thread was fine until you started up with your unnecessary defense of Dish, which only instigated Bob into his bashing mode.


Gary,

I respect you opinion but I feel it is very necessary to tell the truth in these forums and Haller (and a few others) just aren't doing that. Haller bashes DISH all the time and it doesn't take any DISH defense from me to get him started. And it seems to me that he is doing it more often lately and with more and more unjustified statements and (more frequent) outright lies.

If you think that is O.K. and that it doesn't need to be pointed out to the new readers that DISH isn't nearly as bad as he makes them out to be then you and I have a completely different idea of what is fair and balanced and what I feel these forums should be about (truthful, reliable information).

I know that you dislike DISH too and I suppose you have your, what you consider, good reasons. Don't let your dislike for DISH color your fairness and don't knock people like me who try to balance out the distortions others are putting out about DISH.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

_ Everyone just compare the number of bug reports between D & E and decide for yourselves..._


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Gary,
> I respect you opinion but I feel it is very necessary to tell the truth in these forums and Haller (and a few others) just aren't doing that. ...


My point was merely that there was no bashing until you brought it up. Bob didn't even post until _after_ you did.

To answer quietguy's original question, after which the thread should probably be closed as you suggested:

Quietguy- Unfortunately, Dish DVR's have been known to mess up recordings. They might appear to be recording (red light on), but nothing is recorded. Or, the list will show the recording. But, the time will be 0 seconds. Both have happened to me personally with both a 510 and 721. They also may not stop recording when choosing to record a live event, even though you selected to stop at the end of the event.

The sad fact is that Dish HW, especially DVR's, are released well before they should be, full of bugs and missing features. They generally get them working pretty well after a year or 18 months. But, ironically, it is at that point when they usually discontinue the model, only to release another not-ready-for-prime-time receiver.

Sadly, even after they are discontinued and working well, they continue to download software updates that often add new bugs. This just happened with the 721. The 50x series has been quite stable for a while now. Yet, the latest SW release caused a number of people to lose all or most of their recordings. The 522 was horribly bug-ridden at release. I understand it is currently doing better. But, from what I read, it sounds like it is only now at a level it should have been at release. The 921 was a complete fiasco. And, the 811 has been pretty bad, too.

OTOH, the 311 is pretty good. And, I've heard mostly good things about the 942. It has some bugs. But, not nearly as many as other Dish DVR's at release. Maybe they're finally getting their R&D, Engineering, and manufacturing sh*t together? That would be nice.


----------

